# How can I connect my Mac Book to Samsung HDtv?



## edtechassociate (May 17, 2009)

I would like to connect my laptop (X.5.6) to our large Samsung (46") 750 HD tv to view streaming HD video if possible. Specifically, I want to subscribe to Met Opera HD using Met Player. Is this possible? What about just watching other movies Any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, it all depends on what kinds of connectors the TV has. There are adaptors for the Macbook that will allow it to connect via RCA, S-video, VGA, DVI, or HDMI, all depending on which Macbook you have. In order to get true HD, you'll need to use either DVI or HDMI.


----------



## MacG5User (May 28, 2008)

Get One Of These


----------

